# Skimmers Found Installed Inside Gas Pumps. Inside!



## Bob Hubbard (May 19, 2011)

If you're the type of person who already reflexively jiggles every card  slot and looks for pinhole cameras whenever you go to swipe your card,  despair. There is no 100% foolproof way to protect yourself, as proven  by a pair of banditos who stole 3,600 card numbers after installing a  credit card skimmer _inside_ several gas pumps, reports the MountainView Voice. More »


----------



## MA-Caver (May 19, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> If you're the type of person who already reflexively jiggles every card  slot and looks for pinhole cameras whenever you go to swipe your card,  despair. There is no 100% foolproof way to protect yourself, as proven  by a pair of banditos who stole 3,600 card numbers after installing a  credit card skimmer _inside_ several gas pumps, reports the MountainView Voice. More »



It's one of the reasons why I like paying *CASH* for everything. I have a debit card but only use it at my bank's ATM to withdraw CASH and then go from there.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 22, 2011)

At this point it's about damage control. If the bad guys want your information, they'll have it. Just read your statements carefully, check your credit record and report funny business ASAP.


----------

